# I need to lose weight but don?t want to exercise.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I need to drop some pounds, but I really hate exercise. Will a program like your Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle be suitable for me? I???ve been reading a lot of your articles and I admire your honesty, so please tell me the truth. Answer:Truth? In a word, the short answer would be ???no???, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

